# Übersicht ENDURO Veranstaltungen 2014



## SiK (5. November 2013)

So dann mal los:
Rennserien sind farbig kodiert:
EWS (International) - http://www.enduroworldseries.com/
Trailtrophy (GER, IT, CH) - http://www.trailtrophy.eu/
Bluegrass (International) - http://www.bluegrassendurotour.com/
Easyphone (Belgien) - http://www.vtt-patricmaes.be
France Enduro Series (Frankreich) - http://www.tribesportgroup.com/tribeevents/
Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series (GER, IT, AUT) - http://enduroseries.net/
European Enduro Series - http://www.enduroseries.eu/
ES1 Enduro (Belgien) - http://www.enduro-mtb.be/

*März*
16.03. ES1 Enduro #1 - Chaudfontaine, Belgien
23.3. Easyphone Enduro #1 - Esneux, Belgien
30.3. Enduro de l'Amblève, Belgien - http://randobang.blogspot.de/


*April*
6. Bluegrass Enduro #1 - Dabo, Frankreich
06.04. ES1 Enduro #2 - Rendeux, Belgien
19.-20. Enduro World Series #1 - Nevados de Chillan, Chile
19.-20. European Enduro Series #1 - Punta Ala, Italien
26.-27. Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #1 - Terlago, Italien
26.-27. Trailtrophy #1 - Pfälzerwald, Deutschland (tbc.)
27. Easyphone Enduro #2 - Tihange-Huy, Belgien


*Mai*
01.-02. Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #2 - Riva, Italien
3. Roc Ardenne Enduro - Houffalize, Belgien - http://www.sport.be/rocdardenne/2014/fr/
4. Bluegrass Enduro #2 - Gencoe Mountain, Schottland
11. Easyphone Enduro #3 - Anthisnes, Belgien
11. Bluegrass Enduro #3 - Rombach Le Franc, Frankreich
17.-18. France Enduro Series #1 - Blausasc, France
24. Easyphone Enduro #4 - Maboge, Belgien
24.-25. Enduro des Hautes Vosges - La Bresse, Frankreich - http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/
30.-1. Juni Enduro World Series #2 - Tweedlove Festival, Scotland UK

*Juni*
6.-8. Trailtrophy #2 - Latsch, Südtirol
07.-08. Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #3 - Samerberg, Deutschland
14.-15. Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #4 - Willingen, Deutschland
14.-15. Enduro de la Semoy - les Hautes Rivieres, Frankreich
21.-22. Enduro World Series #3 - Enduro Series Valloire, France
27.-29. Singletrail Schnitzeljagd - Sölden, Österreich
28. Mad East Enduro - Altenberg, Erzgebirge, Deutschland
28.-29. Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #5 - Kirchberg, Österreich
28.-29. France Enduro Series #2 - Val d’Allos, France (Tribe 10000)


*Juli*
5.-6. European Enduro Series #2 - Flims, Schweiz
11.-13. Megavalanche Alpe d'Huez - Alpe d'Huez, Frankreich
12.-13. Trailtrophy #3 - Beitenbrunn im Erzgebirge, Deutschland
12.-13. Enduro World Series #4 - Super Enduro La Thuille, Italy
18.-20. Mountain of Hell - Les deux Alpes, Frankreich
26.-27. European Enduro Series #3 - Kronplatz, Italien
26.-27. Enduro World Series #5 - Colorado Freeride Festival, Winterpark CO, USA

*August*
8.-10. Trek Bike Attack - Lenzerheide, Schweiz
9.-10. Enduro World Series #6 -  Crankworx Whistler, BC Canada
16. Bluegrass Enduro #4 - Dublin, Irland
16.-17. France Enduro Series #3 - Val d’Isère, France
24.-25. European Enduro Series #4 - Reschenpass, Österreich
30.-31. France Enduro Series #4 - Samoëns, France

*September*
6.-7. European Enduro Series #5 - Maribor, Slovenia
6.-7. France Enduro Series #5 - Valberg-Guillaumes, France  (enduro des portes du Mercantour)
12.-14. Trailtrophy #4 - Lenzerheide, Schweiz
14. Easyphone Enduro #5 - Amay, Belgien
20.-21. Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #6 - Leogang, Österreich
21. Bluegrass Enduro #5 - Guebwiller, Frankreich
21. Easyphone Enduro #6 - Neupré, Belgien
28.09. ES1 Enduro #3 - Boullion, Belgien
26-28. Bluegrass Enduro #6 - Castelbuono, Italien
27.-28. European Enduro Series #6 - Treuchtlingen, Deutschland

*Oktober*
4.-5. Enduro World Series #7- Super Enduro Finale Ligure, Italy
19.10.: Easyphone Enduro #7 - Mont de l'Enclus, Belgien


*Rennserien im "ferneren" Ausland:*
Gravity Enduro Ireland Dates
Round 1 â 12th/13th April â Ballinastoe, Wicklow
Round 2 â 17th/18th May â Ticknock, Dublin
Round 3 â 12th/13th July â Ballyhoura, Limerick
Championships â 2nd/3rd August â Djouce, Wicklow
Round 4 â 6th/7th September â Carrick, Wicklow


----------



## tzei (6. November 2013)

Danke Sik!

*Trailtrophy:*
26./27. April 2014: Pfälzerwald (tbc.)
6. bis 8. Juni 2014: Latsch/Südtirol
12./13. Juli 2014: Breitenbrunn/Erzgebirge
12. bis 14. September 2014: Lenzerheide/Schweiz

08.-10.. August 2014 *TREK BIKE ATTACK* Lenzerheide. / Anmeldung ab 11.11.13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (6. November 2013)

DANKE @SiK 

 *A * *B * *O *


----------



## Trailst4R (6. November 2013)

Vielen Dank! 

Trailtrophy im Pfälzerwald werde ich mir kommende Saison mal anschauen


----------



## Tobiwan (6. November 2013)

Wäre es inzwischen nicht besser, die gesamten Termine in den "Events"-Bereich einzutragen?


----------



## osarias (7. November 2013)

Sehr schön,..., jetzt mal abwarten was von der SSES und Enduro-one noch für Termine kommen.


----------



## T0ni_Endur0 (7. November 2013)

big thanx, SiK!!


----------



## Telem (11. November 2013)

tolle Sache Tom, dass du das wieder machst!!!

Gravity Enduro Ireland Dates
Round 1 â 12th/13th April â Ballinastoe, Wicklow
Round 2 â 17th/18th May â Ticknock, Dublin
Round 3 â 12th/13th July â Ballyhoura, Limerick
Championships â 2nd/3rd August â Djouce, Wicklow
Round 4 â 6th/7th September â Carrick, Wicklow


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (16. November 2013)

Danke  schade das dieses Jahr weniger WorldSeries Rennen einfach erreichbar sind.


----------



## Trailst4R (18. November 2013)

Kann jemand was zur Trek bike attack sagen? Würde ich mir für nächste Saison überlegen!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. November 2013)

28.6. Mad East Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzei (18. November 2013)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zur Trek bike attack sagen? Würde ich mir für nächste Saison überlegen!



Ein klassisches Massenstart Downhillrennen mit einer Qualifikation am Samstag in welcher die Einteilung in die Startblöcke vorgenommen wird.

Die Strecke ist technisch nicht wirklich schwierig jedoch hat es im oberen Teil sehr viel loses Geröll und Felsen. Im letzten Teil der Strecke welcher nur am Sonntag gefahren wird  hat es einige giftige Gegenanstiege welche mit einem Downhill Bike nur sehr schwer zu bewältigen sind. Ca. 90% Prozent der Fahrer sind am Sonntag mit einem Enduro Bike unterwegs. Die Qualifikation am Samstag verläuft nur bergab, hier ist der Anteil der Downhill Bikes wesentlich höher.

Die Startplätze sind jedes Jahr bereits im März - April ausverkauft.. Trotz dieses limitierten Starterfeldes stauen sich die Biker bereits am Freitag auf ca. eine halbe Stunde vor der Bergbahn. Ich bevorzuge jeweils  bereits eine Anreise am Donnerstag.

Ich bin ein absoluter Fan dieses Events welches keine Wünsche offen lässt.  Ich habe mich bereits angmeldet, es wird meine 4. Teilnahme sein.


----------



## Trailst4R (18. November 2013)

Das klingt ja eigentlich nach einem spaßigen Wochenende, ein Massenstartrennen wollte ich sowieso gerne mal besuchen 

Danke für deine kurze Zusammenfassung!


----------



## JDEM (20. November 2013)

Französische Enduro Serie: 

FRound One: Blausasc 17 - 18 May

Round Two: Val D'Allos (Tribe 10,000) 28 - 29 June

Round Three Val D'Isere 16 - 17 August

Round Four Valberg Guillames (Enduro des Portes du Mercantour) 6 - 7 September

Entries open 6 January 2014
www.tribe-events.com

(Quelle Pinkbike)


----------



## Alex_37 (22. November 2013)

Hallo,

suche Infos zu den Trailtrophy-Events (besondest Pfalz).


----------



## tzei (23. November 2013)

Üblicherweise kommen diese näheren Infos jeweils mitte Dezember zur Trailtrophy


----------



## Kami (24. November 2013)

Sehr dankenswerte Liste, Sik! 

Die SSES Jungs könnten allerdings mal in die Pötte kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (27. November 2013)




----------



## outfaced (3. Dezember 2013)

Greek Enduro Racing -_ *Enduro Mediterraneo* _New Destinations for 2014 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/news/press-...ro-Mediterraneo-New-Destinations-for-2014,915


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Dezember 2013)

mmmmm da muß ich mal mitlesen für 2014


----------



## fuschnick (14. Dezember 2013)

Trailtrophy #1  Pfälzerwald kannste leider streichen. Sind nur die anderen drei Austragungsorte wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Trailst4R (14. Dezember 2013)

Wieso das? Gibts da irgendwo mehr Infos?

/edit: Haben wohl die Streckengenehmigung nicht erhalten. Sehr schade!


----------



## fuschnick (14. Dezember 2013)

oh.. sorry. Streichen wäre vielleicht doch ein bisschen früh. 

Es heißt sie haben die Genehmigung noch nicht bekommen, versuchen es aber weiterhin.


----------



## steffpro (18. Dezember 2013)

Anmeldung zur Trailtropy ist jetzt offen

TrailTrophy – The Soulride Experience


----------



## Telem (18. Dezember 2013)

Bluegrass Termine sind online:

6. April, Dabo, Frankreich
4. Mai, Gencoe Mountain, Schottland
11. Mai, Rombach Le Franc, Frankreich
16. August, Dublin, Irland
21. Sept, Guebwiller, Frankreich
26/28 Sept, Castelbuono, Italien

In diesem Jahr gibt es weder für die internationalen, die französischen oder alle zusammen eine Gesamtwertung. Schön finde ich persönlich, dass die Events weiterhin "auf Sicht" ohne Training gefahren werden.


----------



## S.F. (21. Dezember 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> oh.. sorry. Streichen wäre vielleicht doch ein bisschen früh.
> 
> Es heißt sie haben die Genehmigung noch nicht bekommen, versuchen es aber weiterhin.



Ja die 4. TT ist nach wie vor in der Planung. Ob und wie schnell die Genehmigungen erteilt werden, steht aber noch nicht fest. Thomas ist am Ball und ihr erfahrt alle neuigkeiten auf FB und natürlich hier.


----------



## mac80 (22. Dezember 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Ja die 4. TT ist nach wie vor in der Planung. Ob und wie schnell die Genehmigungen erteilt werden, steht aber noch nicht fest. Thomas ist am Ball und ihr erfahrt alle neuigkeiten auf FB und natürlich hier.


Once again: Danke Sik!

TT Pfaelzer Wald waere Hammer! 

Grz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (22. Dezember 2013)

@SiK: sei doch bitte so nett und pack mal die ganzen ausländischen Events wie die Bluegrass-Tour, den Easyphone-Cup und die Gravity Enduro Ireland mit in die Übersicht unter den jeweiligen Monaten. Das macht es aus meiner Sicht übersichtlicher und die eigene Planung einfacher 

ach ja... allen einen schönen 4. Advent und ein frohes Fest  und guten Rutsch und so


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (22. Dezember 2013)

wenns dich so stört mache doch selber in nen open office Dokument und lade hoch dann hat jeder die liste und nicht sik muss die ganze Arbeit machen


----------



## Twenty-1 (22. Dezember 2013)

-A-l-e-x- schrieb:


> wenns dich so stört ...



Es stört mich nicht... es wäre nur übersichtlicher... mehr habe ich nicht geschrieben


----------



## SiK (22. Dezember 2013)

So ist jetzt alles auf dem letzten Stand


----------



## Twenty-1 (22. Dezember 2013)

I love you back


----------



## duke83 (28. Dezember 2013)

abo


----------



## SiK (28. Dezember 2013)

Habe noch das Enduro des Hautes Vosges im Mai hinzugefügt. War letztes Jahr ein richtig knackiges Rennen, bei meinen Videos gibts auch eine SP zu sehen.


----------



## JDEM (29. Dezember 2013)

*Termine Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series 2014*

26./27.04.2014  #1  Terlago (ITA)
01./02.05.2014  #2  Riva (ITA) 
07./08.06.2014  #3  Samerberg (GER)
14./15.06.2014  #4  Willingen (GER) 
28./29.06.2014  #5  Kirchberg (AUT) 
20./21.09.2014  #6  Leogang (AUT)


----------



## SiK (29. Dezember 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> *Termine Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series 2014*
> 
> 26./27.04.2014  #1  Terlago (ITA)
> 01./02.05.2014  #2  Riva (ITA)
> ...



Danke, ist eingetragen!
Ich glaube, damit kann man die SSES aber nicht mehr als "deutsche" Serie betiteln, was ich ein wenig schade finde. Ist aber sicher von S/S so gewollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (29. Dezember 2013)

Leider fällt Kronplatz und Films raus. Schade drum. Die Zeiträume sind auch wieder merkwürdig. 2 Rennen direkt hintereinander am Gardasee, dann 3 Stück im Juni und dann ein Vierteljahr Pause bis zum Finale. Fände es gut, wenn sich das etwas besser über die Saison verteilen würde.


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Dezember 2013)

SiK schrieb:


> Danke, ist eingetragen!
> Ich glaube, damit kann man die SSES aber nicht mehr als "deutsche" Serie betiteln, was ich ein wenig schade finde. Ist aber sicher von S/S so gewollt.



Ja, das war auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich die Termine gesehen habe. Aber da das ja wohl abzusehen war kommt nächstes Jahr die Enduro One Serie. Mal sehen, wie sich die Termine verteilen. Und die Terminverteilung der SSES ist wirklich etwas komisch. Aber vielleicht mussten die so gelegt werden, damit es mit bereits bestehenden anderen großen Enduro-Terminen keine Überschneidungen gibt. Oder die bike-Bild hat die Berichte über die Events schon vorgeschrieben und deren Veröffentlichung bereits geplant


----------



## Tobiwan (29. Dezember 2013)

Kann es sein, dass 
26.-27. Trailtrophy #1 - PfÃ¤lzerwald, Deutschland (tbc.)
nicht stattfindet? Auf der Homepage steht sowas in der Richtung. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Dezember 2013)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass
> 26.-27. Trailtrophy #1 - PfÃ¤lzerwald, Deutschland (tbc.)
> nicht stattfindet? Auf der Homepage steht sowas in der Richtung. Weiß jemand mehr?



Schau mal ein paar Posts weiter vorne; da wurde das schonmal angesprochen 
Es gibt wohl noch die ein oder anderen Probleme mit Genehmigungen; aber sie versuchen es doch noch hinzubekommen... was wohl alle freuen würde.


----------



## Erroll (29. Dezember 2013)

28./29.06. Schnitzeljagd in Sölden, Ötztal
http://www.soelden.com/main/DE/SD/SO/newsevents/schnitzeljagd/index.html


----------



## kinschman (30. Dezember 2013)

*ES1 Belgium* powered by freecaster

www.enduro-mtb.be

*Race Format*


Open to men and women 16 years and more...
*No licence* obligatory
Electronic timing
*5 specials* minimum in a *one day race*
*Old school* atmosphere requested !
 

Termine bislang:
16.3. Chaudfontaine
30.3. Rendeux
28.9. Bouillon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir erlaubt mal wieder ne Enduro-IG für alle aus NRW zu machen. Sind natürlich alle herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## rall (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 
weiß jemand, wie man sich für Einzelrennen der Enduro World Serie anmeldet? Lizenz hab ich, Endurorennerfahrung auch. Auf der Homepage ist eine Teamanmeldung möglich, die ist aber wohl nur für Profiteams, oder? 
Gruß


----------



## obolator (5. Januar 2014)

Gibt es zu der Megavalance auch eine englische Anmeldung? Mir scheint ich hab da was übersehen...


----------



## fuschnick (6. Januar 2014)

Ab wann kann man sich denn zu den Rennen der SSES anmelden?


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Januar 2014)

An diejenigen, welche an einigen Rennen der Enduro One Serie mitfahren wollen:

Macht ihr das mit der Serieneinschreibung? Ich finde es nachteilig, dass ich mich jetzt schon einschreiben muss obwohl ich weder Termine noch Austragungsorte kenne. Mit Pech kann ich dann an einigen Terminen nicht und wegen 2 Rennen kann ich dann auch als Gast mitfahren. Die anderen Argumente wie zum Beispiel die Preisgelder treffen auf mich einfach nicht zu. So bleiben als Argumente eigentlich nur der "garantierte" Startplatz und dass man eben in der entsprechenden Wertungsklasse mitfahren kann.

Noch was:
Wie ist denn die Bluegrass Tour, besonders der Stop in Dabo? Sind gerade einmal 200km von hier und ich denke über eine Teilnahme nach!


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2014)

rall schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß jemand, wie man sich für Einzelrennen der Enduro World Serie anmeldet? Lizenz hab ich, Endurorennerfahrung auch. Auf der Homepage ist eine Teamanmeldung möglich, die ist aber wohl nur für Profiteams, oder?
> Gruß



Es gibt jeweils vom lokalen Veranstalter ne normale Anmeldung zu dem Rennen. Wies mit der EWS Wertung innerhalb des Rennens aussieht weiß ich nicht. Du musst glaubich EMBA Mitglied sein, kann sein/ ich gehe davon aus, dass man mittlerweile in die EWS Wertung nicht ohne entspr. Ergebnisse aussn Vorjahren reinkommt !?


----------



## Torbn (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

leider kann ich keine Infos zur Startnummernvergabe für die Megavalanche 2014 finden und komme hier einfach nicht zurecht. Google und Suchfunktionen helfen mir nicht weiter. Hier fühle ich mich entfernt an dem Thema angekommen, zu dem ich gern eine Frage stellen würde. Threads eröffnen ist ja nicht jedem möglich?! 

Wer kennt sich aus, wie die Startnummern für die Qualiheats vergeben werden? Seit 05.01.2014 18.00 Uhr ist die Anmedlung für die Megavalanche 2014 Alp d´Huez möglich. Mich interessieren die Details, wie genau man die begehrten vorderen Lines bekommt? (bin kein Lizenzler, habe mich so schnell wie möglich registriert und ein paar Stunden später bezahlt)

Verweist mich gern an ein richtigeren Punkt im Threadnirvana!


----------



## rall (7. Januar 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Es gibt jeweils lokalen Veranstalter ne normale Anmeldung zu dem Rennen. Wies mit der EWS Wertung innerhalb des Rennens aussieht weiß ich nicht. Du musst glaubich EMBA Mitglied sein, kann sein/ ich gehe davon aus, dass man mittlerweile in die EWS Wertung nicht ohne entspr. Ergebnisse aussn Vorjahren reinkommt !?



Ich muss also kein EMBA-Mitglied sein, um mich bei den Rennen anzumelden, richtig?!

EMBA-Mitgliedschaft brauch man demnach (eventuell) nur, um in die EWS-Wertung zu kommen?!

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## jan84 (7. Januar 2014)

rall schrieb:


> Ich muss also kein EMBA-Mitglied sein, um mich bei den Rennen anzumelden, richtig?!
> EMBA-Mitgliedschaft brauch man demnach (eventuell) nur, um in die EWS-Wertung zu kommen?!
> 
> Gruß und Danke!



Das ist mein Kenntnisstand, ja.



Torbn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> [...]Wer kennt sich aus, wie die Startnummern für die Qualiheats vergeben werden? Seit 05.01.2014 18.00 Uhr ist die Anmedlung für die Megavalanche 2014 Alp d´Huez möglich. Mich interessieren die Details, wie genau man die begehrten vorderen Lines bekommt? (bin kein Lizenzler, habe mich so schnell wie möglich registriert und ein paar Stunden später bezahlt)[...]



Soweit ich weiß ist das first-come first-serve (paar Profis/ uUst auch sehr gute Vorjahresergebnisse mal außen vorgelassen, wahrscheinlich sind für die die ersten Reihen in den Heats reserviert). Aber ich glaube die Reihen werden einfach von vorne nach hinten in Anmeldereihenfolge aufgefüllt. Wenn Du dich direkt nach Öffnung angemeldet hast wirst wohl in einer der ersten 3-4 Reihen stehen. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## robdrop (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hab noch eine Enduro Serie in der Tschechei gefunden. Hier die Termine und die Homepage:
Enduro Tschechien

1. 6. 2014	  Enduro Race Kouty
3. 8. 2014	  Enduro Race Zadov
21. 9. 2014	  Enduro Race Špičák
5.10. 2014	 Bike Rally Most

www.enduroserie.cz

Grüße und eine gute Saison

@SiK: Bitte eintragen und danke für deine Auflistung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (7. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
Bin auch grad noch über eine Enduro Veranstaltung in Frankreich gestolpert:
3. Mai - 4. Mai Enduro des Terres Noires, Digne-les-Bains, Frankreich
http://raid-des-terres-noires.com/
Gruss


----------



## Trailst4R (8. Januar 2014)

Hier noch was aus Slowenien:


----------



## Tobiwan (8. Januar 2014)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zum Caidom 2014?


----------



## Torbn (11. Januar 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Kenntnisstand, ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke dir! ja so vermute ich das auch. Nur bei ca. 11 Heats à ca. 20-30 Leute in der ersten Reihe im Quali sind das ja mindestens 220 reservierte Plätze, was mir doch recht viel scheint. Auf der Anmeldepage sind derzeit schon knapp 900 eingeschrieben. Aus der Auflistung der Teilnehmerliste schließe ich, dass die schnellsten ganz unten aufgeführt sind, da zum oberen Beginn der Liste täglich neue dazu kommen. Dann hätte ich schonmal n guten Start, da ich an 18ter Stelle von unten stehe. 2013 war ich schlussendlich 14ter im Challenger-Lauf (nebenbei der, der sich als zweiter kurzerhand aufm Gletscher in Fangzaun geschossen hat (http://mpora.de/videos/AAdj6402k4ks)) aber das tut denke ich nichts zur Sache.

http://www.transvesubienne.com/inscription.php

Aus der bisherigen Erfahrung raus kann ich nur bestätigen, dass eine gute Startreihe einem alle Türen öffnet. Ist man erstmal im Tumult und die Dichte an Fahrern zu groß, bremst man sich mehr gegenseitig aus und man wird schnell in Unfälle und Materialschlachten verwickelt. Bei den Challengern in der zweiten Reihe war das kein Problem. Zu Beginn konnte ich lange im ersten Sechsergespann mitfahren, abgesehen von Schuhmann, der hat sich top voraus abgesetzt, bis ich dann bereits auf den langen Ziehwegtrails, auf Dorfhöhe, mich mit meinem kleinen Kettenblatt begnügen durfte. An dieser Stelle: Man sollte sich wirklich genauestens überlegen, mit welcher Partzusammenstellung man so ein Rennen antritt. Ich habe dafür die Bestätigung, dass die C-Guide und anderes bei sowas fehl am Platz ist. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Das konditionelle Niveau ist wirklich extrem, dennoch bin ich überzeugt, dass man mit guten Startreihen und entsprechendem Material, Kondition auch die besagten Privilegierten aufmischen kann. (Genügend Glück, sollte einem dennoch zufallen) Weil ich mir das als diesjähriges Ziel gesteckt habe, bin ich hier so brennend den Informationen hinterher

Grüße Tobi


----------



## SiK (12. Januar 2014)

Mein Tipp wäre, die Mega möglichst relaxed anzugehen und sich nicht zu ärgern, wenn es nicht läuft - dort wird eh schon unheimlich verbissen gekämpft, sogar eher noch von Leuten in den 3 und 4-stelligen Platzierungen als davor  Selbst die Pros nehmen das Rennen nicht mehr so ernst weil es einfach eine große Lotterie ist.
Zudem ist für einen Hobbyfahrer das Hauptrennen in den ersten Reihen der Challenger/Amateur Rennen weitaus lustiger als in den letzten Reihen des Profirennens.


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (13. Januar 2014)

der trailtrophy event im pfälzerwald ist gekänzelt worden... jemand ne ahnung wo man rausfinden kann falls an nem andferen termin quasi ein ersatz rennen stattfindet? bzw wann? auf der hp steht dazu nichts genaues...


----------



## Erroll (13. Januar 2014)

Wenn dann wird das wohl auf der hp zu gegebener zeit bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## tzei (17. Januar 2014)

In Treuchtlingen findet wohl doch ein Endurorennen statt. Gefunden auf der SSES - Webseite:



> In Treuchtlingen werden dieses Jahr zwar keine Punkte für die Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series vergeben, dennoch laden wir hier auch herzlich zu diesem Rennen ein. Noch immer drücken wir unseren Partnern vom RC Germania Weißenburg die Daumen, dass das Präsidium des BDR am 5. April entgegen anderslautender Berichte erstmals eine DM im Enduro vergibt. Die Veranstalter vor Ort und die deutschen Enduroracer hätten sich derartige Titelkämpfe längst verdient. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, so wird an der Altmühl dennoch ein hochklassiges Rennen basierend auf den Erfahrungen der beiden letzten Jahre stattfinden. Racement wird in Sachen Zeitnahme wieder für die gewohnten unkomplizierten Abläufe sorgen. Mehr zu diesem Thema demnächst...


----------



## Twenty-1 (18. Januar 2014)

Die Anmeldung für das erste Rennen des Enduro Easyphone Cups 2014 ist geöffnet. Alle wichtigen Infos, Bankverbindung und Regularien des Veranstalters haben wir einmal zusammengefasst:

http://www.bikebrigade.de/enduro-easyphone-cup-anmeldung-fuer-esneux-ist-offen/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze02 (20. Januar 2014)

Die Termine für die European Enduro Series sind online
http://www.enduroseries.eu


----------



## Kami (20. Januar 2014)

Aye. Und die Regularien wurden geändert. Es gibt 2014, zumindest bei den von Racement organisierten Rennen, LIzenzklassen.


----------



## rall (20. Januar 2014)

matze02 schrieb:


> Die Termine für die European Enduro Series sind online
> http://www.enduroseries.eu


Wie läuft da die Anmeldung? Wie bei der Speci-Serie in D ca. 6 Wochen vor den jeweiligen Rennen?


----------



## Trailst4R (20. Januar 2014)

Ich nehms mal stark an. Sieht ja alles sehr gleich aus! Termine klingen gut, der Flims Termin scheint diesmal auch schneesicher zu sein 
Bringt leider alles immer noch nichts ohne die E1-Termine


----------



## JDEM (20. Januar 2014)

An die E1 Sache stell ich mittlerweile eh keine großen Erwartungen mehr...


----------



## cdF600 (21. Januar 2014)

Tja, E1 müsste sich halt mal mit den Terminen bewegen. Viele werden gerade ihre Saison planen. Mit den Terminen der SSES und der European Enduro Series kann man schon gut planen. Evtl. wird der ein oder andere E1 dann hinten anstellen. Die ambitionierteren Fahrer haben ihren Saisonplan sicher schon gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PowderGott (21. Januar 2014)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Tja, E1 müsste sich halt mal mit den Terminen bewegen. Viele werden gerade ihre Saison planen. Mit den Terminen der SSES und der European Enduro Series kann man schon gut planen. Evtl. wird der ein oder andere E1 dann hinten anstellen. Die ambitionierteren Fahrer haben ihren Saisonplan sicher schon gemacht.


  so ist es!


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. Januar 2014)

hier gibt's auch noch ein nettes Rennen im Reich der Franken: www.endurodelasemoy.fr am 14./15.06.14.
Ein Teamkollege meinte, dass er davon schon viel Gutes gehört hätte. Terminlich überschneidet es sich leider mit SSES in Willingen.


----------



## BastiEnduro (29. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte mal wissen wo es Enduro Rennen für jugendliche bzw 15 Jährigen gibt oder bei welchen Rennen man mit 15 am Start darf.


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (29. Januar 2014)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wissen wo es Enduro Rennen für jugendliche bzw 15 Jährigen gibt oder bei welchen Rennen man mit 15 am Start darf.



ich glaube als jahrgang 97 oder 98 schon die meisten... schau mal nach den jahrgängen bei der specialized sram enduroe series.


----------



## Erroll (30. Januar 2014)

Anmeldung zur Singletrail Schnitzeljagd 2014 ist offen.


----------



## SiK (30. Januar 2014)

Erroll schrieb:


> Anmeldung zur Singletrail Schnitzeljagd 2014 ist offen.


Danke, Singletrail Schnitzeljagd, European Series & Enduro de la Semoy eingetragen.


----------



## Erroll (30. Januar 2014)

Schnitzeljagd ist jetzt wieder off. Seltsam. Ich hatte heute das Starterpaket schon gebucht. Wurde allerdings noch nicht bestätigt. Schon voll oder wie? Mal abwarten...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Januar 2014)

Schnitzeljagd war 2013 richtig cool! Leider 2014 zeitgleich mit der Mad East...


----------



## Trailst4R (1. Februar 2014)

Wollte mich eben zur Bluegrass anmelden. Leider sind scheinbar alle Stops schon ausgebucht, hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass man sich da wirklich nachts um 1 anmelden muss. Wie stehen die Chancen durch die Warteliste noch reinzukommen und wann bekommt man bescheid?


----------



## *Souly* (1. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mich heute früh schon für die drei Elsass Stopps angemeldet, nur leider hat es bei nem Kumpel nicht geklappt. Wer wird noch dabei sein, ich bin ungern allein. Schon gar nicht bei meinem ersten Enduro rennen.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallle (1. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gestern auch die Anmeldung verpennt und gehe gerade die Wartelisten-Anmeldung durch.
Hier soll ich jetzt aber schon bezahlen. Wie ist denn das zu verstehen. Ich bezahle den Wartelistenplatz, auch wenn ich garnicht fahren darf?... Wär schön, wenn mich da jemand aufklärt, auch wäre interessant, wieviele Leute letztes Jahr mitgefahren sind, wie also die chancen stehen.
Gruß


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Wollte mich eben zur Bluegrass anmelden. Leider sind scheinbar alle Stops schon ausgebucht, hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass man sich da wirklich nachts um 1 anmelden muss. Wie stehen die Chancen durch die Warteliste noch reinzukommen und wann bekommt man bescheid?



Ja, das war die letzten beiden Jahre schon so. Öffnung der Anmeldung um 1 Uhr Nachts, Zwischen 6 und 7 schon alles ausgebucht.
Habe mich nur für Dabo angemeldet. Das aber direkt heute Nacht. Wenn du dich für die Warteliste meldest, musst du bei der Bezahlung in den Zahlungsart "später bezahlen" auswählen. Sei schnell, die Warteliste dürfte lang sein.

Bin noch mal meine mails von Gerome durchgegangen, ich habe relativ schnell Bescheid bekommen. So nach ca 4 Wochen.


----------



## Trailst4R (1. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Ach ja, schnell noch eine Info bezüglich der Lizenzfelder. Einfach ein 0 eintragen und darunter Non Licensé eintragen. Das ärztliche Atest habe ich mir dan in Ruhe besorgt und irgendwann vor der Veranstaltung hochgeladen. In Frankreich reicht das von eurem Hausarzt, wohingegen ihr bei der Superenduro wohl ein Atest eines italienische Arztes braucht...


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute früh schon für die drei Elsass Stopps angemeldet, nur leider hat es bei nem Kumpel nicht geklappt. Wer wird noch dabei sein, ich bin ungern allein. Schon gar nicht bei meinem ersten Enduro rennen.
> Grüße



Souly, lässt dein Avatar darauf schliessen, das du mit dem Team um Tom Farbacher unterwegs bist?


----------



## Kallle (1. Februar 2014)

Danke S.F. für die Infos. Später bezahlen ging nicht, wollen mal schauen was draus wird. Rombach war einfach so verlockend nah dran.


----------



## XXXDriver (1. Februar 2014)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute früh schon für die drei Elsass Stopps angemeldet, nur leider hat es bei nem Kumpel nicht geklappt. Wer wird noch dabei sein, ich bin ungern allein. Schon gar nicht bei meinem ersten Enduro rennen.
> Grüße



Hallo Souly, ich hab mich für Rombach und Dabo angemeldet und wie ich gerade gesehen hast kommst du ja aus meiner nähe.
Gerne können wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.


----------



## *Souly* (1. Februar 2014)

S.F. schrieb:


> Souly, lässt dein Avatar darauf schliessen, das du mit dem Team um Tom Farbacher unterwegs bist?


Jap so schaut es aus, Tom hat sich heute noch schnell in der Open klasse angemeldet, hat gestern bei ihm leider nicht mit der Wettbewerbsklasse geklappt.


----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

Kallle schrieb:


> Danke S.F. für die Infos. Später bezahlen ging nicht, wollen mal schauen was draus wird. Rombach war einfach so verlockend nah dran.



Hm, vor zwei Jahren ging das noch. Ich bin damals auf jetzt bezahlen gegangen und dort konnte man das auswählen. Aber gut, mal sehen was die dir schreiben. Normal bekommst du eine Mail von Active Global, das du angemeldet oder auf der Warteliste stehst.
Dabo will ich einfach als frühen Termin haben. Dann noch die TT und der Rest wird mit netten Touren aufgefüllt. Btrauche nicht mehr so viele Rennen im Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (1. Februar 2014)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Jap so schaut es aus, Tom hat sich heute noch schnell in der Open klasse angemeldet, hat gestern bei ihm leider nicht mit der Wettbewerbsklasse geklappt.


Suppa! Habs gerade auf FB gesehen! Dann hast du ja eh DEN erfahrenen Ridert schlechthin an deiner Seite! 

@Rest: was ist mit der open Class? Wenn da noch plätze frei sind, besser als nix! Sind halt zwei Stages weniger, aber was solls.


----------



## moparisti (2. Februar 2014)

verflixt.. komme gerade aus Dabo und es hat uns so gut gefallen, daß wir uns jetzt heute Abend noch rechtzeitig zum Rennen anmelden wollten - und dann sowas


----------



## Erroll (3. Februar 2014)

Rocky Mountian Love the Ride Enduro Rennen beim Bikes and Beats. Anmeldung seit eben offen


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (3. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand bescheid ob´s im pfälzer wald das ein oder andere rennen gibt?


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (3. Februar 2014)

serie egal


----------



## S.F. (3. Februar 2014)

BikeFreakFelix schrieb:


> Weiß jemand bescheid ob´s im pfälzer wald das ein oder andere rennen gibt?


Nein, momentan nicht! Nur die Bluegrass Rennen finden in den Vogesen gleich nebenan statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easton95 (4. Februar 2014)

Hey, 
wollte dieses jahr auch mein erstes Enduro Rennen fahren.
Wollte ich eigentlich letztes Jahr schon nur hab nirgends mehr einen Startplatz bekommen. 
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Rennen empfehlen kommt aus Baden Württemberg.
Hab bis jetzt nur die Specialized Sram Enduro Series in Samerberg (ca.4oo Km) und die Bluegrass Enduro Tour in Dabo (160 Km) und Rombach le Franc (140 Km) und Guebwiller (150 Km).
Gibt es noch mehr Rennen in meiner Nähe? 
Und was sollte man bei den ersten Rennen beachten.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Alex_37 (4. Februar 2014)

@Souly und XXXDriver.
Habe bei Bluegrass Dabo, Rombach und Guebwiller einen Platz bekommen. Sind mein ersten Enduro-Rennen und wäre auch ungeren alleine auf der Piste unterwegs.


----------



## flippy-dick (4. Februar 2014)

@easton95 

Treuchtlingen in Mittelfranken sollte auch in Reichweite liegen.
Ist Teil der European Enduro Series (www.enduroseries.eu)


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2014)

easton95 schrieb:


> Hey,
> wollte dieses jahr auch mein erstes Enduro Rennen fahren.
> Wollte ich eigentlich letztes Jahr schon nur hab nirgends mehr einen Startplatz bekommen.
> Könnt ihr mir ein paar Rennen empfehlen kommt aus Baden Württemberg.
> ...



Reicht doch erst einmal für´s erste!!! 

Beachten??? Well, pünktlich am Start sein, ruhig bleiben und vor allem Spass haben. Die Plazierung sollte erstmal an dritter oder vierter Stelle stehen.
Ruhig und besonnen in die Wertungsprüfungen gehen! Besser du hast nachher noch ein paar Körner übrig, als gleich in der ersten WP verletzt im Wald zu liegen!  Vor lauter Stress und Hektik ist schon so mancher in der ersten Kurve abgeflogen und am Baum gelandet. (ich weiss wovon ich spreche... ... auch wenn´s schon lang her ist.  )


----------



## Waldfabi (4. Februar 2014)

Stefan, duuu bist schonmal an nen Baum gefahren?
Das kann ich ja garnicht glauben  

De Tom


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2014)

Haha, da warst du sogar mal mit dabei! Hab ich in Dahn geschafft... und mit 15 bei meinem allerersten Crossrennen.... grybl... zu lange her... 

Was macht das Projekt! In Dabo will ich Ergebnisse sehen!


----------



## Hen_Ren (5. Februar 2014)

Hey ich bin auch in Dabo und Rombach dabei. Da Dabo für mich das erste Rennen dieser Art ist habe ich mich dort erstmal in der 'Open' Kategorie angemeldet. Mir fehlt auch noch dieses ärztliche Attest. Wie ausführlich soll das sein? Bin ebenso alleine unterwegs..


----------



## easton95 (5. Februar 2014)

Danke @S.F.  @flippy-dick
Open enduro ist einfach nur ohne punkte oder ?
@Hen_Ren  wo hast du dich für Dabo angemeldet ?
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Kami (5. Februar 2014)

Dabo ist dicht, meine ich...


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Februar 2014)

Die Open Kategorie beinhaltet nur ca 40% der normalen Strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeJazz (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich dieses Jahr auch mal an Enduro Rennen versuchen. Bin Leider auch alleine unterwegs und komme vom 3 Länder Eck: Niedersachsen, NRW, Niederlande, somit ist für mich eigentlich alles außer Willingen und die Belischen Termine zu weit. Kann man sich bei dem Easyphone Enduro Cup noch Anmelden ? Die auf Bike Brigarde verlinkte Seite hat einen 404 Error. 

Gruß Jazz


----------



## othu (14. Februar 2014)

Esneux scheint zu


----------



## cubeJazz (14. Februar 2014)

Habe noch einen Termin:

25.05. - 1. Harzer Endurorennen in Altenau/Harz
http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event.epl

Nähere Infos gibt es laut Website Mitte Februar, sprich jetzt bald.

Gruß


----------



## SiK (15. Februar 2014)

Anmeldung für das Enduro des Hautes Vosges jetzt!
https://www.activeglobal.com/off-road-cycling/la-bresse-france/enduro-des-hautes-vosges-2014


----------



## pieterp (19. Februar 2014)

30 März, Belgien, Enduro de l'Amblève
Anmeldung startet am Sontag, 14h auf www.endurovtt.be


----------



## Twenty-1 (22. Februar 2014)

pieterp schrieb:


> 30 März, Belgien, Enduro de l'Amblève
> Anmeldung startet am Sontag, 14h auf www.endurovtt.be



kleiner ging das Bild nicht, oder? 

Aber danke für den Tipp der Veranstaltung


----------



## *Souly* (1. März 2014)

MAD EAST ENDURO Anmeldung ist geöffnet.


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. März 2014)

*Souly* schrieb:


> MAD EAST ENDURO Anmeldung ist geöffnet.


... und schon angemeldet


----------



## *Souly* (1. März 2014)

Haha ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (1. März 2014)

*Souly* schrieb:


> MAD EAST ENDURO Anmeldung ist geöffnet.



und schön wieder zu 

http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-c...geschlossen/1fbdf44ae50eb5bbf7868a8ba2866225/


----------



## hellmono (1. März 2014)

Das wird ja dieses Jahr dann echt hart, Plätze bei den Rennen überhaupt zu kriegen. Verfluchter Trend.


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. März 2014)

hellmono schrieb:


> Das wird ja dieses Jahr dann echt hart, Plätze bei den Rennen überhaupt zu kriegen. Verfluchter Trend.



Das Mad East ist kein Trend... das ist eine Institution 

Wer fährt eigentlich aus dem Ruhrgebiet noch dahin und hätte evtl. noch einen Platz frei (+Bike)?


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. März 2014)

Ich habe grade gesehen, dass die ES1 Serie in Belgien ja noch gar nicht in die Übersicht mit aufgenommen wurde 

16.03. Chaudfontaine
06.04. Rendeux
28.09. Boullion

Für das erste Rennen gibt es noch knapp 20 Restplätze; die werden am MO (03.03.) wohl unter's Volk gebracht.


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (9. März 2014)

was hat es denn bei der sses und der ees damit auf sich, dass die strecken in der amateurklasse gekürzt sein können?


----------



## tzei (12. März 2014)

BikeFreakFelix schrieb:


> was hat es denn bei der sses und der ees damit auf sich, dass die strecken in der amateurklasse gekürzt sein können?


 
Ich habe Mal eine Anfrage geschrieben wie sie sich das mit der Klasseneinteilung genau vorstellen. Da sich laut Reglement auch Lizenzfahrer in der Amateurklassen Einschreiben dürfen. Für mich machen diese Klasseneinteilung keinen Sinn. Entweder unterteilt man die Lizenzfahrer wirklich  von den Hobbyfahrern oder lässt es ganz sein mit den Kategorien.

Auf die Anfrage habe ich keine Antwort bekommen und wo ich mich nun wirklich Einschreiben soll weiss ich au noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeFreakFelix (12. März 2014)

mir gehts ja nur darum, dass die strecke in der amateurklasse im vergleich zu der der lizenzfahrer gekürzt sein kann, anscheinend...


----------



## frontflip (16. März 2014)

ich möchte dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal die Mad East Enduro mitfahren. bin auch schon angemeldet, aber in dem Zeitplan steht nichts von Training oder ähnlichem. Bin im letzten Jahr nur die SSES gefahren und hier gab es immer die Möglichkeit die Strecken vorher zu besichtigen. ISt das auch bei der Mad East Enduro so oder muss ich die Strecken blind fahren?
Wäre toll wenn mir jemand auskunft geben könnte.


----------



## morph027 (16. März 2014)

Blind! Enduro halt


----------



## strandi (16. März 2014)

In Skandinavien hat es auch noch einige Enduro Serien.

Norwegen:
80Twenty Enduro Series
http://80twentyenduro.wordpress.com/
Oslo - 24-25. mai
Traktor Bikepark – 5-6. juli
Nesbyen – 2-3. august
Sogndal – 23-24. august
Drammen - 20-21. september

Schweden:
Enduro Sweden Series
http://www.enduroswedenseries.se/
Stockholm 4 mai
Falun 29-30 mai
Åre 5 juli
Grycksbo 2-3 august
Göteborg 26-27 september

Finland
Trek Enduro Series
http://www.mtb-enduro.net/
24.-25.5.	Trek Enduro SM1 Messilä
14.-15.6.	Trek Enduro SM2 Laajavuori
2.-3.8.	Trek Enduro SM3 Ounasvaara
23.-24.8.	Trek Enduro SM4 Sappee
13.-14.9.	Trek Enduro SM5 Tahko

Habe alle mir bekannten Enduro Termine hier zusammengefasst:
http://bikecalendar.eu/search.php?category=MTB&sub=Enduro


----------



## Trailst4R (16. März 2014)

Greendays am Reschenpass - 29.05.14

Einer Infos dazu? Wie läuft das ganze ab? Anmeldung? Scheinbar gibts nur eine Facebook-Seite dazu?


----------



## Christian83 (18. März 2014)

Das Lizenzfahrer in der Hobbyklasse starten können ist doch super. Nur weil man eine Lizenz besitzt heißt es ja noch lange nicht, das einer Profi ist. Im europäischen Raum macht die Lizenz nämlich richtig Sinn und man kann Geld sparen. In Italien benötigt man eine italienische, ärztliche Artest + Zusatzversicherung und in Österreich nur die Zusatzversicherung Die Kosten für die Zusatzversicherung belaufen sich auf ca. 15 Euro/Veranstaltung. Wenn man eine Lizenz besitzt braucht man dies nicht zu lösen. Und mein Verein unterstützt dies auch noch in dem er mir die Lizenz bezahlt und bestellt wenn ich eine benötige.
Hier ein Link zu einem Bericht von enduroseries.eu über dieses Thema auf unserer Homepage:
http://www.teamgravitypassion.de/aktuelles/


----------



## Trailst4R (19. März 2014)

Wie kommt man denn an das Attest eines italienischen Sportarztes für die Stops in Italien? Die SSES verlangt das ja?


----------



## tzei (19. März 2014)

Leider hat bis jetzt niemand eine Lösung parat ausser den Kauf einer Lizenz 

Wie war das in den letzten Jahren? Ich kenne es nur von der Trailtrophy, da es bis jetzt nie Probleme gegeben.


----------



## Christian83 (20. März 2014)

Wie das bei anderen Veranstaltungen läuft weiß ich auch nicht. Aber die Lizenzen über einen Verein zu besorgen "kaufen" ist doch gut. Man unterstützt die Vereine und die meisten übernehmen sogar die kosten für eine Lizenz und man hat den Stress mit den Attests und Zusatzversicherungen nicht.....gut man hat einen Jahresbeitrag zu leisten, bei uns fließen diese Beiträge aber wieder durch verschieden Dinge zurück an das Mitglied z.B. zuschuß zum Vereinstrikot, Bikeparkbesuch, Erstattung von Startgeldern, etc..


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (20. März 2014)

seh ich genau so ganz ehrlich ich zahl glaub 30euro im Jahr ! und die Lizenz beinhaltet ja noch einen Versicherungsschutz allein in Riva sparst du dir damit die "Tages" bzw Wochenendversicherung die glaub auch um die 30euro kostet und die musst du auch mit Attest hinlegen als "hobbyfahrer" ohne Lizenz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (27. März 2014)

Harz Enduro Rennen 
http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event.epl


----------



## cubeJazz (1. April 2014)

An alle Leute die in Italien fahren wollen: 

Die Italiener haben nach Aufforderung der restlichen Länder ihre Richtlinien gelockert! Dort reicht nun auch ein Attest eines ausländischen Sportarztes!

http://enduro-mtb.com/update-aenderungen-bei-der-specialized-sram-enduro-series/


----------



## Hen_Ren (4. April 2014)

Fährt hier jemand aus dem Raum Karlsruhe am Sonntag in Dabo die Bluegrass Enduro Tour mit?


----------



## *Souly* (4. April 2014)

Wie der Shield schon geschrieben hat bin ich am Sonntag in Dabo dabei.


----------



## Kallle (5. April 2014)

Hey! Bei mir besteht noch etwas Klärungsbedarf. Ich stehe jetzt auf der Warteliste für Rombach. Das Geld haben sich die Guten auch schon von meinem Konto genehmigt. Sitze ich das jetzt aus und wenn ich nicht mehr von Bluegrass höre habe ich 30€ verschossen um auf der Warteliste zu stehen? Oder kriege ich das wieder? Wann kriegt man denn irgendwie bescheid?  
Erfahrungen wären geil!
Gruß
Karl


----------



## bliz2z (5. April 2014)

1. Bin auch in Dabo dabei 
2. Bzgl. Warteliste. Es gibt vor den Rennen Info zu wer auf der Warteliste steht und ob man noch ins Rennen gekommen ist etc. kommt alles per Newsletter (mail). Falls du es nicht ins Rennen schaffst bekommst du das Geld (-Active Online Gebühren) zurück.


----------



## Kallle (5. April 2014)

Sehr gut! Das wollte ich hören. Vielen Dank


----------



## flowbike (6. April 2014)

gibt es irgendwo ne Ergebnisliste von Dabo?


----------



## jan84 (7. April 2014)

Hier: 
http://content.yudu.com/Library/A2s...21668/Results-Bluegrass-Enduro-Tour-Dabo-2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (7. April 2014)

Und hier noch ein Bild von der Kletterpartie am Seil!  
Geiler shize! Sowas bekommen auch nur die Franzosen hin. Bei uns hätten sämtlicher Behörden nach Sicherungszertifikaten für alle Teilnehmer gefragt!


----------



## da rookie (8. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, hätte Interesse an einem Startplatz der Bluegrasstour in Rombach oder Guebviller. Wer weiß was...?


----------



## bliz2z (8. April 2014)

Kannst du eigentlich vergessen.. Rennen sind voll und die Wartelisten relativ lang.


----------



## jan84 (9. April 2014)

Gibts irgendwo fotos von dabo?


----------



## flowbike (9. April 2014)

nicht viel, aber besser wie nix
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67591


----------



## S.F. (12. April 2014)

Bericht und weitere Infos von Dabo:

http://enduro-mtb.com/bluegrass-enduro-race-in-dabo-frankreich/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bluegrass-Enduro-Tour/358701360807920

Das war eine richtig geniale Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (12. April 2014)

Der erste link ist aber von 2012...

Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit dir in Dabo zu fahren, ich hoffe man trifft sich bald wieder.


----------



## Der Boulder (15. April 2014)

Ja, war echt cool. Hab an dem Tag so viel Endorphine ausgeschüttet, dass am nächsten Tag dann das dicke Tief darauf kam.
Und es waren andere  noch langsamer als ich!


----------



## floh84 (18. April 2014)

Weiß jemand ob es für die Enduro World Series 2014 irgendwo im Netz einen Live Stream gibt? Danke


----------



## SiK (18. April 2014)

floh84 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es für die Enduro World Series 2014 irgendwo im Netz einen Live Stream gibt? Danke


Nein, das wäre zu schön, um wahr zu sein


----------



## outfaced (18. April 2014)

*Race Report: Enduro Mediterraneo, Xanthi (GR)*

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...rt-Enduro-Mediterraneo-Xanthi,74786/sspomer,2


----------



## S.F. (18. April 2014)

Der Boulder schrieb:


> Ja, war echt cool. Hab an dem Tag so viel Endorphine ausgeschüttet, dass am nächsten Tag dann das dicke Tief darauf kam.
> Und es waren andere  noch langsamer als ich!




Wir machen das nochmal oder fahren so mal wieder zusammen!




*Souly* schrieb:


> Der erste link ist aber von 2012...
> 
> Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit dir in Dabo zu fahren, ich hoffe man trifft sich bald wieder.



Hau rein! Wir sollten uns mindestens in Rabenberg sehen! Ich arbeite daran!!!
Und du schaust mal, ob du nach Latsch kommst!


----------



## cubeJazz (19. April 2014)

floh84 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es für die Enduro World Series 2014 irgendwo im Netz einen Live Stream gibt? Danke



Ein Live Ticker würde mir ja auch schon reichen. Irgendeiner der alles auf Twitter postet oder so


----------



## juju752 (19. April 2014)

@cubeJazz : http://montenbaik.com/tiempos/2014/2_Nevados_2014/Live_Stage_3/index.html#ELITE
Hier kannst du die live  Stage-Ergebnisse beobachten!


----------



## Geraldos (25. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre in rund zwei Wochen das Bluegrass-Endurorennen in Rombach (open) mit. Hierfür brauch ich lt. Homepage noch ein "medical form", also eine Art Attest. Da ich in Bezug auf Rennen fahren Neuling bin, hab ich diesbzgl. keine Ahnung, wie dieses Attest aussieht, was drinstehen muss, was für Untersuchen der Arzt durchführen bzw. attestieren muss. Kann jemand weiterhelfen ? Anscheinend sind ja ein paar von Euch auch bereits in Dabo gefahren. Vorab vielen Dank !


----------



## SiK (26. April 2014)

Geraldos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich fahre in rund zwei Wochen das Bluegrass-Endurorennen in Rombach (open) mit. Hierfür brauch ich lt. Homepage noch ein "medical form", also eine Art Attest. Da ich in Bezug auf Rennen fahren Neuling bin, hab ich diesbzgl. keine Ahnung, wie dieses Attest aussieht, was drinstehen muss, was für Untersuchen der Arzt durchführen bzw. attestieren muss. Kann jemand weiterhelfen ? Anscheinend sind ja ein paar von Euch auch bereits in Dabo gefahren. Vorab vielen Dank !



Forensuche! Das Thema hatten wir erst ungefähr 523 mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (28. April 2014)

Eine Frage zur SRAM Enduro Series...ich würde gerne in Kirchberg mitfahren, allerdings fahre ich halt noch nicht so wirklich lange. Macht das überhaupt Sinn oder tue ich mir damit selbst keinen Gefallen. Serien wie die TrailTrophy richten sich ja schon vom Wortlaut der Ausschreibung her eher an den Hobbyfahrer. 

Ich hätte jetzt kein Problem damit ganz hinten zu landen, allerdings möchte ich auch nicht als rollendes Hindernis für die anderen Fahrer dienen.


----------



## SiK (28. April 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Eine Frage zur SRAM Enduro Series...ich würde gerne in Kirchberg mitfahren, allerdings fahre ich halt noch nicht so wirklich lange. Macht das überhaupt Sinn oder tue ich mir damit selbst keinen Gefallen. Serien wie die TrailTrophy richten sich ja schon vom Wortlaut der Ausschreibung her eher an den Hobbyfahrer.
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt kein Problem damit ganz hinten zu landen, allerdings möchte ich auch nicht als rollendes Hindernis für die anderen Fahrer dienen.



Wichtig wäre, dass du einschätzen kannst, ob du die Wertungsprüfungen von der technischen Schwierigkeit her packst (ohne dich zu packen )? Schau dir die Videos von letztem Jahr an, dann kriegst du ein Gefühl dafür wie die Strecken sind. Von der Kondition her solltest du ähnlich lange Strecken (35km/1500hm) auch ein paar mal gefahren sein, dann kommst du auf jeden Fall durch.
Ansonsten gilt: einfach fahren, Spaß haben, und wenn jemand von hinten kommt, Platz machen


----------



## exbonner (28. April 2014)

Danke...dann werde ich das einfach mal probieren. Wann wird denn die Anmeldung für Kirchberg geöffnet?


----------



## S.F. (28. April 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Eine Frage zur SRAM Enduro Series...ich würde gerne in Kirchberg mitfahren, allerdings fahre ich halt noch nicht so wirklich lange. Macht das überhaupt Sinn oder tue ich mir damit selbst keinen Gefallen. Serien wie die TrailTrophy richten sich ja schon vom Wortlaut der Ausschreibung her eher an den Hobbyfahrer.
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt kein Problem damit ganz hinten zu landen, allerdings möchte ich auch nicht als rollendes Hindernis für die anderen Fahrer dienen.


Ahoi! Wenn du in Solingen die Pilzabfahrt, den Leitplanken DH zum Rüdenstein und die Abfahrt am Balkhauser Kotten fährst, sollte das alles machbar sein! Trailtrophy ist vom Format her entspannter, die Trails habe aber ebenfalls Anspruch. Latsch und Lenzerheide in etwa gleich, Rabenberg ist etwas einfacher! Du kannst auch mal die Endurorennen in Belgien von Patric Maes checken! Zum Einstieg in die Endurorennszene sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## exbonner (28. April 2014)

Na die kann ich doch  Ich werde es einfach mal in Breitenbrunn, Lenzerheide und Kirchberg probieren.


----------



## S.F. (28. April 2014)

Geraldos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich fahre in rund zwei Wochen das Bluegrass-Endurorennen in Rombach (open) mit. Hierfür brauch ich lt. Homepage noch ein "medical form", also eine Art Attest. Da ich in Bezug auf Rennen fahren Neuling bin, hab ich diesbzgl. keine Ahnung, wie dieses Attest aussieht, was drinstehen muss, was für Untersuchen der Arzt durchführen bzw. attestieren muss. Kann jemand weiterhelfen ? Anscheinend sind ja ein paar von Euch auch bereits in Dabo gefahren. Vorab vielen Dank !





SiK schrieb:


> Forensuche! Das Thema hatten wir erst ungefähr 523 mal



Stimmt! Dennoch der Einfachheit halber: Ab zum Hausarzt und um eine Sporttauglichkeitsbescheinigung bitten. Meiner hat einfach auf einen Rezeptschein geschrieben: "Ist befähigt an Sportveranstaltungen teilzunehmen". Scannen oder fotografieren, hochladen, fertig!


----------



## -A-l-e-x- (29. April 2014)

Wetter wird ja nicht so königlich trotzdem allen die nach Riva pilgern viel spaß vielleicht sieht man sich ja  mein radel fällt ja auf


----------



## james.fox (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte einen Startplatz für Samerberg SESS am 24. - 25.Mai abzugeben! Bei Interesse bitte PN!


----------



## Hitecdriver (3. Mai 2014)

Ich habe einen Startplatz für das Enduro des Hautes Vosges - La Bresse, Frankreich - http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/
abzugeben. Das ganze findet am 24.-25. Mai statt...
Bei Interesse einfach schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (4. Mai 2014)

Das zweite Rennen des Enduro Easyphone Cups stand am vergangenen Wochenende (27.04.14) im Belgischen Flémalle an. Dort wurde auch die neue Disziplin "Urban-Enduro" geboren. Was es damit genau auf sich hat lest ihr hier ins unserem Bericht:

http://www.bikebrigade.de/easyphone-enduro-cup-2-flemalle-bel/


----------



## wride_it (9. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

lange Zeit war es ruhig um mich. Nun endlich wieder da. 2RadKnecht, NDuroLife, n8tive enduro racing, jetzt alles zu lesen auf meinem neuen Blog [w]ride_it!

Checkt auch gleich meinen aktuellen Gastkommentar im IBC über das Sprintenduro vom Gardasee, welches nicht jedermanns Geschmack war.
http://www.wride-it.com/category/rennberichte/

Beste Grüße
Euer Tommy


----------



## cubeJazz (12. Mai 2014)

Fährt jemand am 24. und 25. Mai zu dem Enduro Rennen im Harz ? Habe mich da jetzt angemeldet.
Würde gerne bei jemandem Mitfahren bzw. eventuell könnt ich jemanden mitnehmen.
Komme aus Bad Bentheim, liegt in süd/west Niedersachsen.


----------



## esta (15. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr hin, aber Bad Bentheim liegt für mich alles andere als auf dem Weg. Es wundert mich irgendwie das es für das Rennen noch keinen extra Thread gibt, sind ja mittlerweile doch einige für angemeldet.


----------



## Twenty-1 (18. Mai 2014)

Ich habe für folgende Rennen jeweils einen Startplatz abzugeben:

_24.05.14 Easyphone-Cup #4, Maboge / BEL *(WEG!!!)*
28.06.14 Mad East Enduro, Altenberg / Erzgebirge *(WEG!!!)*
12.-13.07.14 TrailTrophy #3, Breitenbrunn / Erzgebirge *(WEG!!!)*_
*01.-03.08.14 Schlaflos im Sattel, Weidenthal*

Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne per PN hier oder via Mail an [email protected] melden.


----------



## rall (22. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich hätte meinen Startplatz fürs Hautes Vosges Rennen / La Bresse  Sa/So 24./25.5. abzugeben!

Bei Interesse PN

Gruß
rall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich mach dieses Jahr wohl leider auch einen auf Jerome Clementz und lass mir mal die kaputte Schulter operieren 

Hätte einen Startplatz für das Mad East .... *schnief*

Edit: Schon weg


----------



## wride_it (28. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

für die, die ihn noch nicht gelesen haben. Anbei mein aktueller Bericht zum mega guten Endurorennen in Samerberg, SSES #3.
http://www.wride-it.com/sses-3-samerberg/

Weiterhin gibt es einen Haufen Bilder vom Rennen zum Anfragen.
http://www.wride-it.com/sses-3-samerberg-gallery-of-shots-by-anton-brey/

Viel Spaß!
[w]ride_it!
Tommy


----------



## KultFAN (28. Mai 2014)

Wer von euch ist in willingen unterwegs? 

HAT Lust auf ne Trainingsrunde am Samstag?


----------



## juju752 (29. Mai 2014)

Hat noch jemand einen Startplatz für das Mad East Enduro zu vergeben??? Bitte per PN melden!!! Muss da hin....


----------



## Erroll (29. Mai 2014)

Suche Startplatz für Trek Bike Attack. Bitte per Pn falls jemand einen übrig hat.


----------



## obolator (29. Mai 2014)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist in willingen unterwegs?
> 
> HAT Lust auf ne Trainingsrunde am Samstag?



Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Spacetime (30. Mai 2014)

Suche einen Startplatz für das MadEast, sollte jemand nicht teilnehmen können plz PN


----------



## obolator (2. Juni 2014)

Sind eigentlich schon Details zur Strecke in Willingen bekannt? -KM/HM?


----------



## Christian83 (2. Juni 2014)

26 km, 950 hm und 4 Stages.
http://www.enduroseries.net/de/Endurorennen-in-Willingen


----------



## The Great (3. Juni 2014)

Hi,
ich möchte meinen Startplatz für den SSES Lauf in Willingen abgeben. Preis VHB. Alles weitere per PN 

Ich muss das Angebot zurückziehen, weil der Accounttausch scheinbar nicht mehr umsetzbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo, ich hätte auch noch 2 Startplätze für das Endurorennen in Willingen abzugeben. Wir sind auch in Willingen vor Ort. Einfach PN:


----------



## cubeJazz (11. Juni 2014)

26km, 950hm.
Heißt das es geht auch mal bergab ? 
Auf Youtube gibt es ein recht gutes Video zu jeder Stage von Willingen 2013, da fahren die ja mehr bergauf als bergab in den Stages :O
Und schlecht makiert ist die Strecke da meines erachtens nach auch.


----------



## roadspeedy (11. Juni 2014)

Dieses Jahr gibt es neue stages! Ob alles neu ist weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Christian83 (11. Juni 2014)

Die Strecken waren letztes Jahr recht gut beschildert. Bin auch gespannt wie die Strecken aussehen. Wie ich gelesen habe soll es zwei extra neu gebaute Strecken geben.


----------



## ombre998 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute, hat jemand einen Platz in einer Ferienwohnung frei? Wird von Freitag bis Sonntag benötigt.

Besten DAnk und Gruß


----------



## geq (13. Juni 2014)

Wie schaut denn eure Reifenwahl aus?
Fhre im moment magic mary und hans dampf, schaut aber alles sehr tretlastig aus....


----------



## Korbiniandirt (16. Juni 2014)

Suche auch einen startplatz für das trek bike attack wer was hat bitte schreiben an diese email : [email protected]


----------



## rall (16. Juni 2014)

Hi, 

ich hab günstig nen Startplatz fürs EWS-Rennen Valloire kommendes Wochenende abzugeben: PN

Gruß 
rall


----------



## obolator (16. Juni 2014)

Weißeiner von euch wo man die Bilder die auf den Stages ges chossen wurden bekommt? Waren ja auch an der ein oder anderen Stelle installierte Blitzgeräte etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (17. Juni 2014)

Habe noch einen Platz für das Mad East Enduro am 28.06.2014 zu vergeben. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## wride_it (17. Juni 2014)

obolator schrieb:


> Weißeiner von euch wo man die Bilder die auf den Stages ges chossen wurden bekommt? Waren ja auch an der ein oder anderen Stelle installierte Blitzgeräte etc.



Welche Startnummer hattest du? Schau mal hier!

beste grüße
[w]ride_it!
tommy


----------



## Christian83 (17. Juni 2014)

Die Frage mit den Fotos stellt sich mir auch....leider noch nichts gefunden.
Weiß jemand wie die Campingmöglichkeiten in Kirchberg sind?


----------



## obolator (17. Juni 2014)

@Tommy
Leider nicht dabei, aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## juju752 (20. Juni 2014)

Habe noch einen Platz für das Mad East Enduro am 28.06.2014 zu vergeben. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## freetourer (20. Juni 2014)

Wer einmal eines der besten Enduro - Rennen ausprobieren möchte (ich habe letztes Jahr bereits teilgenommen und war begeistert - und auch Latsch letztes und dieses Jahr war wieder der Hammer):

Leider kann ich aus terminlichen Gründen in Breitenbrunn nicht starten.

Falls jemand den Startplatz übernehmen möchte bitte PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (20. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte einen vergünstigten Startplatz für die 

Trailtrophy in Breitenbrunn abzugeben (12.7./13.7.). 

Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden!


----------



## d-lo (24. Juni 2014)

Hi,
ich suche für die Singletrail-Schnitzeljagd im Ötztal vom 27.-29.6. (also nächstes Wochenende) noch einen Teampartner, da mir meiner kurzfristig absagen musste. Hier gibt´s nähere Informationen zum Rennen: Schnitzeljagd

Ziel ist, motiviert und ambitioniert nicht Letzter zu werden, d. h. es soll nicht in Stress ausarten, aber auch keine Kaffeefahrt werden.

Auskennen tu ich mich in Sölden einigermaßen und war auch schon dreimal dabei (was aber keine Garantie ist, was das nicht-Verfahren angeht ;-)

Startgebühr sind 65 € p. P., Pension ist auch schon gebucht, wären 28 € pro Übernachtung im Doppelzimmer mit Frühstück. Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Freitag Spätnachmittag in Rosenheim wäre höchstwahrscheinlich auch möglich.


Bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach PN,


Bis dann

Daniel


----------



## konastuff (26. Juni 2014)

- Startplatz abzugeben! -
- Trailtrophy Breitenbrunn am 12./13.07.2014 - 
- Details bei Interesse via PN -


----------



## huluwu (5. Juli 2014)

2x Startplatz für TrailTrophy Rennen in Rabenberg (Erzgebirge) http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/ 
LEIDER aus priv. Gründen abzugeben.

Rennen komplett ausgebucht. Über 2Tage beste Trails mit Anspruch und garantiert Adrenalin!


----------



## dahuababua (11. Juli 2014)

Suche Startplatz fürs Bike Attack

Merci scho mal

Matthias


----------



## Korbiniandirt (12. Juli 2014)

he ich wüsste 2 wo einen haben  !


----------



## Korbiniandirt (12. Juli 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...tack-2014-lenzerheide-3-tage-incl-qualirennen , bin auch am start !


----------



## furz (15. Juli 2014)

Habe einen Startplatz für die Transsavoie 2014 abzugeben.
Preis inkl. offizieller Umbuchung 1500€.
Infos hier: http://trans-savoie.com/
Anfragen bitte per PN


----------



## dahuababua (16. Juli 2014)

Suche nur noch einen Startplatz fürs Bike Attack...

Danke schon mal

Matthias


----------



## juju752 (16. Juli 2014)

@dahuababua : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/413730-ticket-1-x-bike-attack-3-tage-2014

guck mal im bikemarkt da sind noch mehr plätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (21. Oktober 2014)

@SiK ... wie sieht's mit den Thema für 2015 aus?  Machst Du das wieder?


----------



## tzei (22. Oktober 2014)

@SiK ... wird wirklich Zeit 

Gestern sind die Termine von der European Enduro Serie (EES) aufgeschaltet worden. Sieht dieses Mal nach einer echten europäischen Serie aus...


06+07/03/2015 – EES to be announced (FRA)

25+26/04/2015 – EES in Punta Ala (ITA)

04+05/07/2015 – EES in Sölden (AUT)

25+26/07/2015 – EES beim 3-Länder-Enduro (ITA/AUT/SUI)

05+06/09/2015 – EES in Paganella (ITA)

19+20/09/2015 – EES to be announced (ESP)


----------



## *Souly* (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Termine für die Trail Trophy sind auch schon draußen.


----------



## SiK (23. Oktober 2014)

Geht in Ordnung ;-)

Hier geht's für 2015 weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uebersicht-enduro-veranstaltungen-2015.731773/


----------



## Twenty-1 (27. Oktober 2014)




----------

